
The Machines Can Do the Work: Testing, CI, Automating the Contributor Experience - rbanffy
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/08/29/the-machines-can-do-the-work-a-story-of-kubernetes-testing-ci-and-automating-the-contributor-experience/
======
alexnewman
You lost me at bazel, even though I use k8s and github.

